# Rainbow's Three Months Old!



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Yesterday Rainbow turned 3 months old and I can't believe all that time has passed. We have started calling him a he because he acts like a boy. We have an overly affectionate dove and Rainbow acts just like his papa when he's around. I love it when he coos and prances too. Rainbow has a voice more like his feral moms but is a little lower. 

I also love the color he has grown into and think it probably comes from the king side since I read they come in all colors. Rainbow is also very iridescent for a light colored bird. I love the pinks and greens on his neck. I also love the little hair like feather's on his chest. I know he got those from Papa because he has them too.

Here are some new photos:

























He is even getting a special present. We've ordered PGWear for him. I can't wait for it to arrive so we can show it off


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Like WOW, Jaz!

Rainbow sure is a HANDSOME one! What an interesting color!!  

Can't wait to see him in his PGWear!!  

You took mighty fine pictures! Thank you

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Papa is pure white and moms are grey like most ferals but in my optinion very beautiful. I expected Rainbow to be like his moms but maybe with a little more white. I thought it would be ironic to have a grey bird named Rainbow. I guess fate or genetics had other ideas. 

Boni mailed his PGWear today and I will post pictures as soon as it arrives. We have a nice carport and little grassed area that are both covered from above. They will make a nice place for us to get a little sun and be safe.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Rainbow is really a stunning bird. He has a sweet face and he looks very smart too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Rainbow is just gorgeous! Can't wait for more pics!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What a delight it is to see Rainbow again. He is a handsome bird and Charis said it perfectly, he has a sweet face. Will look forward to seeing him in his pige wear. Thanks for the pics.

Margaret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

He's got P-T wrapped around his little toes  
The fashion show should be great! Can't wait to see what you picked out.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Rainbow is such a gorgeous bird!

Great photos!

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jaz, Rainbow gets more beautiful the older he gets. His markings are so nice and he looks like a contented little pigeon. Thanks for sending us these updated photos.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

A BEAUTIFUL pigeon!!!

It is so cute and healthy!
-Hilly


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

hi. Your pigeon Rainbow is a very neat looking pigeon. I like the colors on him. He looks very friendly.


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Thank you all for the compliments! His color is amazing to me because none of his parents look like him. His PGWear arrived and it's taking some getting used to but he does really great. As soon as he gets more comfortable with it I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------

